# worlds most expensive pencil sharpener...



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)




----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh great - another new toy I just gotta have.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wonder how long it takes to program that thing to do that thing?


----------

